# Tissot Racing-Touch Review



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, it seems like nobody has bought one of these watches. I looked for weeks and weeks online all over the internet looking for a review but couldn't find one. I'm sure now I have one there will be many pointers to reviews I have missed. All I could find was the same information on the watch put out by the manufacturer. Hundreds of reviews that were nothing more than a brief on the watches features where the reviewer probably never even set eyes on the real thing. I did however see many forums where people were asking about these watches with interest but with no or poor responses. So, here is my brief review of what is currently sitting on my wrist.

About me, I am no watch enthusiast, altho I do like a nice watch but have no 'collection'. I own an old Seiko 5 (I think its called), an first series Tissot T Touch and now the Racing Touch. The first thing i noticed before buying the Racing Touch is it doesn't quite look the same as those pictures seen everywhere on the internet put out by Tissot. Although it is the same thing, in the flesh, it appears different. I cant say in what way exactly, but look for someones picture taken by themselves as opposed to the generic Tissot promotional pics seen everywhere. 
The bracelet looks ever so slightly less chunky than my T Touch(1) and the clasp is much thinner plate clasp than the solid T Touch version. The watch case itself is chunky (altho perhaps less so than the Touch Expert I have seen) and the left side looks a bit slab sided. The right side looks less so with the buttons to decorate it. The buttons are nice, but I'm not sure I like the way the outer buttons sink inwards. It makes it a less comfortable affair when using the stopwatch compared to the prominant buttons on my T Touch, perhaps a more chunkier appearance to the outer buttons to match the centre button might have looked more in keeping with the rest of the watches appearance. The bezel doesn't rotate and on my example looks more like a pressed steel affair stuck on the top rather than a solid peice of steel engineered into the watch. Perhaps thats why it doesnt rotate...? Not sure, but it almost looks like a slight dent in parts, perhaps where the pressing process has very slightly misshaped the bezel and loses its flat surface along the top. These items are all to do with design and design is a very personal and subjective thing. My only gripe is when form interferes significantly with function.
The version I have is silver bracelet and all silver case. Black face and white hands. The black face is slightly grey in comparison to my T Touch and I would of preferred it to be proper black to more match the black background of the digital section. The digital section in its negative format I think gives it a much more sophisticated look than previouse models. The gold coloured display looks great (not silver as pictures suggest) although I think is not as bright as should be as my eyes have to adjust to the display in dark contrast from the rest of the watch surrounding it. It does however look brighter and easier to read when in brighter light. My preference would of been for the LCD display to be more flush with the watch face rather than sunk in so much, but that is probably dictated by what is mechanically possible. A light is a much welcome addition over my old first version Touch, which is a light blue glow (would red or orange have suited this watch better?)
When using the functions, the movement of the hands sounds quite noisey in comparison to my old T Touch which operates almost in silence. Have they engineered this into the watch or have I got a bad one? The Beep when buttons are pressed sounds very quiet and with any background noise is inaudible. The functions are similar to other T Touch watches but with the absence of a pressure sensor, almost all timing based. 
The *compass* remains but I find it very susceptable to inclanation changes. It has to be held quite flat to get an accurate reading. Just the slightest angle puts the compass out by maybe 20 degrees. 
The *Tide* function is a nice idea (I will get use from it) however I dont think it works properly. The idea is you set the time of the next high tide for a given location into the watch and it will then predict the next high and low tides for that same location based upon the timing of the moons orbit of the earth which therefore governs the tide movements to a set time which is apparently 12 hrs and 25 mins. However, I have set this time based upon a tide table and then found the next high tide after that one to be a few minutes out. After a bit of internet research, I found that the 12 hrs 25 mins is an average and there will be variations of a few minutes back and forwards on a daily basis depending on your location. It is safe to say therefore that with tides being an astronomical constant over many years, the Tide function does work altho might not be to the minute on a daily basis. I hope that made sense.
The *Lap* and *Split Chrono* functions are as would usually be found on a stopwatch. The lap function is not so much seen on a watch and differs from split in that every time the lap button is pressed, it gives that individual lap time as apposed to the split time which keeps giving a split time accumulated to that point in time. Handy for me as i am quite involved in motor sport and use such a function from the pit lane regularly. After each session of using either function, the lap or split times collected are stored in the watch and can be scrolled through later in order for logging etc. While the lap times can be reviewed for performance anylising, split timing can be used to record the finish time of every competitor in a race for example. Simply press split for every finisher and the finish times are recorded for review in order of finishing. The stored info is only stored until the next use of that particular function where the log starts afresh. 
The *countdown timer* is like others although can be set to the second rather than the minute on some watches. There are two countdown timers that are indipendant of each other. 
Finally the *Alarm function. *It has two alarms and just like the beep mentioned earlier, is very quiet. In fact, I would say its so quiet as to say almost useless. Next to my bed, it almost didnt wake me, whereas my Old T Touch going off in the next room woke me easily.
I may make enquiries with Tissot regarding the alarm volume, and indeed other issues like non perfect formed bezel and dim LCD display, but this review is of what I am wearing on my wrist straight from the box. I have had this for 4 days now and so this is a review formed over that initial period. Said as I have found. My overall feel of the watch is positive, however that is coloured by the fact I like the Touch series and this version I have anticipated since I first saw it online summertime last year. My review is to hopefully give those interested in buying one a better insight than what the internet has given me before my purchase. These are only my opinions and whilst I dont invite critisism for my words, I do invite other opinions. *JTW*


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I got my Racing touch just a couple days ago,and i wish the alarm was a bit louder myself.The lcd could be brighter,but the blue backlighting is very bright,much brighter than the other T-touch's i own,and btw they are red which is cool to. That's the only 2 negatives i have to give it,other than that it's an awesome well built Tissot.You can not put up some kind of review with out pics,that's WUS rules,hehe.


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe a coincidence but also got the ss bracelet with black face version of this watch a week ago. Liking it so far but prefer having the day of week as part of the digital date display instead of year (as the last 2 characters).

Question for Racing-Touch owners. As you are aware, the minute hand advances 1 click every 20 seconds normally. Yet on the hour marks (hh:00:00), the minute hand on mine clearly advances almost 2 clicks at a time. And then at the hh:00:20 mark, the minute hand will advance just ever so slightly to re-align itself again. Make no mistake, there is absolutely no loss of accuracy. Just odd so thought I check with the other owners. Is your's the same way? Thanks.

Please excuse the quality of the quick iPhone pic:


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know: what is the lug width of the Racing Touch?

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

JasonY said:


> Does anyone know: what is the lug width of the Racing Touch?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jason


The measurement between the lugs appears to be 22.5 - 23mm.


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response! I am considering a Racing Touch, and I will most likely get the bracelet version and then switch off between the bracelet and some aftermarket straps. A 22.5-23.5mm lug width may make that difficult though; I guess I'll have to live with a small gap with 22mm straps or have to squeeze 24mm straps onto the watch...

Jason



JTWRally said:


> The measurement between the lugs appears to be 22.5 - 23mm.


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

cawatchfan said:


> Question for Racing-Touch owners. As you are aware, the minute hand advances 1 click every 20 seconds normally. Yet on the hour marks (hh:00:00), the minute hand on mine clearly advances almost 2 clicks at a time. And then at the hh:00:20 mark, the minute hand will advance just ever so slightly to re-align itself again. Make no mistake, there is absolutely no loss of accuracy. Just odd so thought I check with the other owners. Is your's the same way? Thanks.


Anyone can confirm the above? What about on other non-Racing Touch watches? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've got a Sea Touch, so I'm somewhat familiar with the functions. 

When you say the alarm is quiet, is that on your wrist? Is it a bit louder when it's off your wrist and beside you? I found the sea touch alarm became much louder when the watch was off my wrist (not ideal, but ok if you are napping and have it on a side table).

This watch looks cool, and the price point is lower than the sea touch which is nice.


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

cawatchfan said:


> Anyone can confirm the above? What about on other non-Racing Touch watches? Thanks a lot!


My Racing touch seems to do as you described, altho the 2 clicks at a time is not so obvious, the seemingly short click at 20 secs past the hour is obvious. I have checked it on my T Touch (1), and that doesnt appear to do it. I will recheck again sometime on the hour.


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I've got a Sea Touch, so I'm somewhat familiar with the functions.
> 
> When you say the alarm is quiet, is that on your wrist? Is it a bit louder when it's off your wrist and beside you? I found the sea touch alarm became much louder when the watch was off my wrist (not ideal, but ok if you are napping and have it on a side table).
> 
> This watch looks cool, and the price point is lower than the sea touch which is nice.


 The alarm is no louder when off the wrist than on (or not noticeably so).

The price is less than a Sea Touch simply because the Racing touch doesnt have a pressure or temperature sensor. Apart from a compass, all its functions are time based.


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

JTWRally said:


> My Racing touch seems to do as you described, altho the 2 clicks at a time is not so obvious, the seemingly short click at 20 secs past the hour is obvious. I have checked it on my T Touch (1), and that doesnt appear to do it. I will recheck again sometime on the hour.


It's good to know mine is not the odd one out. That said, do you think it is a design flaw of the movement to be concerned about? As far as I can tell, it does not seem to affect the accuracy of the watch but you would expect the clicks every 20 seconds to be consistent and precise everywhere. After all, while this watch is not overly expensive and one should not expect the same level of quality as many others, it IS still a Swiss made watch...


----------



## Double Trouble (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this review. Im thinking of buying one and it was nice to finally see a review before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Double Trouble (Oct 29, 2011)

Picked up the Race Touch (Tony Parker) special edition. You're right on the low volume alarm chime. You can barely hear it while it's on. It's louder when it's off your wrist. I'm a bit skeptical on the tide function but giving it a try. I had to follow the manual quite closely as this is the most complicated watch that I've had to set. 

Anyone know what it would cost for a tissot stainless band?


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

Double Trouble... Nice to see you got one, no wasting time it seems. Hope you made the right choice. I guess from your comments about setting it that its your first T Touch... you'll play with it for hours.... 

Regarding the tide function, it will (does) work. It wont be accurate to the minute, but will always be within a few mins each way. The tide is almost like clockwork in that it is 12hrs 25 mins between low and high tides, but it varies each way by a few mins daily based on other criteria like tide hight, sun position etc. If you set it one day, it should always be + or - a few mins each way. To be honest, if you required a more accurate tide time, you would be consulting a tide table anyway. Remember though, that the tide time is different dependant on location, so the watch will only be effective for the location set for.


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

what are your initial thoughts on the watch ?


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

Double Trouble said:


> Picked up the Race Touch (Tony Parker) special edition. You're right on the low volume alarm chime. You can barely hear it while it's on. It's louder when it's off your wrist. I'm a bit skeptical on the tide function but giving it a try. I had to follow the manual quite closely as this is the most complicated watch that I've had to set.
> 
> Anyone know what it would cost for a tissot stainless band?


Nice looking watch. Congratulations! I opted for the SS version with black face but at the time, I did asked about the costs of the rubber strap. My AD quickly quoted around $85 so my guess is the SS bracelet will be well over $100. So it made sense to get the SS version and then get a rubber strap after if you so choose.


----------



## Double Trouble (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys! Yes it's my first T touch. I was looking at the Expert model but didn't think I'd use some of the functions. I'm a fishing fanatic as well as a watch nut! Really didn't need the tide function since I have tide charts on my iPhone navionics app and GPS on my boat. 

I'll give my AD a call and see of he can get me a SS bracelet.


----------



## Double Trouble (Oct 29, 2011)

JTWRally said:


> what are your initial thoughts on the watch ?


I'm quite liking this Race Touch. At 43mm, it feels quite a bit larger than my other two 40 mm automatic watches. As you mentioned, my only complaint about the watch is the alarm is way too quiet when it's being worn. I really like the look of the carbon fiber dial.

Is the bezel supposed to rotate? I read in one review that it had a rotating bezel....mine is definitely fixed.


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

Double Trouble said:


> I'm quite liking this Race Touch. At 43mm, it feels quite a bit larger than my other two 40 mm automatic watches. As you mentioned, my only complaint about the watch is the alarm is way too quiet when it's being worn. I really like the look of the carbon fiber dial.
> 
> Is the bezel supposed to rotate? I read in one review that it had a rotating bezel....mine is definitely fixed.


I have read mixed reports on this as well but the bezel certainly does not rotate.


----------



## desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice review here. 
For this model I think the bezel is probably fixed.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Double Trouble said:


> Thanks for posting this review. Im thinking of buying one and it was nice to finally see a review before I pulled the trigger.


+1, same here.


----------

